# Bronze vs red brass



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

I'm doing some minor fuel re-plumbing in my engine compartment. I picked up a few quarter inch bronze fittings at WM, however they had no pipe nipples. After checking a few stores the best I could find is "red brass" 1/4 inch nipples. Should I use the two metals together? If you search the WM website for bronze nipples is give the response below. I'm using it in a dry location. I don't really have room to put rubber hose between each fitting. Should I just get red brass for the whole job despite less strength and corrosion resistance?


From the WM website...

We cannot source bronze nipples, and so we offer brass instead. Due to the difference in nobility between brass and bronze, we recommend that you not use them together in saltwater environments. We suggest the use of tailpieces and hose instead.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bronze ONLY*

Brass is NOT suitable for anything below the waterline!
Brass will last 7 yrs if you're lucky, but mixing the two will make matters worse.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, red brass is better than yellow brass. Mixing brass and bronze is generally a bad idea.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Steve...*

Steve,

Don't waste your money! Your using this for the FUEL system and this is NOT below waterline and subject to galvanic corrosion (if it is you have other issues). Any brass whether yellow, red, what ever, will be fine for a fuel system.

You should always a UL marine rated bronze for below water fittings and not brass. Interior domestic water (fresh water system for drinking) and fuel systems do not require or need bronze or even red brass. The brass fittings at HD will do just fine.

You should however use non-perforated hose clamps like those from AWAB and USCG certified fuel hose.. Using brass or copper based alloys in an aluminum fuel tank is generally frowned upon and is not in-line with ABYC standards.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

Thank you for the replies. I think I'll use the red brass for now but keep an eye out for a bronze nipple. Since red brass has some tin in it I think the dissimilar metal issue can't be too dramatic.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

no personal experience but I've heard these guys sell real bronze...

Midland Metal - Brass Fittings, Valves, Hose Clamps and Accessories for Hose, Pipe and Tube.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

They list bronze for most fittings, but red brass for nipples. I'm starting to thing no one makes bronze nipples.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Steve*

No one that I have ever seen makes bronze nipples. Bronze is cast and brass pipes can be extruded. Bronze does not extrude well into pipe form thus no bronze nipples. Again as i mentioned there is no need for either red brass or bronze in a fuel system.

Moeller Marine Online - Connectors


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Brass it is. 

I guess I was making an issue over nothing. I was just trying to get it right.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I posted the link just for reference


----------



## Davgart80 (Dec 4, 2011)

Westerbeke parts quotes hose nipple part # 13519 which mates with a bronze 90 degree 3/8" ell.


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Steve*



Maine Sail said:


> No one that I have ever seen makes bronze nipples.


The Groco PN series bronze nipples are available, but I wouldn't think it's needed here too.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Steve*



funjohnson said:


> The Groco PN series bronze nipples are available, but I wouldn't think it's needed here too.


Yep and I discovered them a few years ago. They are a nice machined bronze nipple with wrench flats... It a lot of work to cast then machine pipe nipples but Groco is doing it...


----------

